# Smoking a 12 lb pork butt on Saturday, wondering how long to smoke it



## shea1973 (May 15, 2014)

I have smoked 8 lbs before usually about 8-10 hours.  So I am thinking about 12-16 hours for a 12 pounder, just wondering if this sounds about right?



Thank you


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 15, 2014)

If you turn the heat up and foil you can do it in 10h.


----------



## shea1973 (May 15, 2014)

I am not using a gas or an electric smoker I use hickory wood and hickory charcoal.  So I guess just keep the heat up with lots of wood and charcoal?


----------



## yotzee (May 15, 2014)

Shea1973 said:


> I am not using a gas or an electric smoker I use hickory wood and hickory charcoal. So I guess just keep the heat up with lots of wood and charcoal?


What are you using and what is your game plan for cooking it?


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 15, 2014)

I don't have experience in controlling temps when burning wood or charcoal. I am sure an expert will come along.


----------



## noboundaries (May 15, 2014)

>


You timing is in the ballpark for a 250F smoke, unwrapped.

Have you used hickory charcoal before in your smoker?  If so, and you liked the results, no problem.  If not, the chips constantly smoking in the charcoal can add quite of bit of hickory smoke that can overpower the flavor of the meat, especially if using a water pan.  Hickory is one of the stronger woods, my favorite BTW, but using both hickory wood and hickory charcoal is going to put too much smoke on that meat IMO.


Shea1973 said:


> I am not using a gas or an electric smoker I use hickory wood and hickory charcoal. So I guess just keep the heat up with lots of wood and charcoal?


You can keep the heat up by increasing the air flow and adding fuel, either wood or charcoal, to maintain a constant temp.  With an offset, which I am assuming you are using, figuring out the timing when to add fuel is the key.  Also, don't peek.  Keep it closed as much as you can.


----------



## shea1973 (May 15, 2014)

Yotzee I have a Brinkmann grill and smoker, it has the grill and were you put the wood and charcoal on the side and a large compartment to put the meat in.  if you look under MY profile and look at my pictures you could probably get a better idea.

I usually start out with a pile of charcoal and 1-2 logs to start out with, I start the fire about 1 hour prior to cooking and put in the meat when the smoker is about 250.  Then I usually wing it from there :rotflmao:!


----------



## yotzee (May 15, 2014)

If you can maintain 250 I think its safe to ESTIMATE about 1.5 hours per pound.  That is no guarantee as we all know that pork butts have a mind of their own.

Pork butts are resilient.  Don't be afraid to change things up mid-cook to get it done.  Example.  Last weekend I did 2 butts that were about 7 hours each.  After being in the smoker for 9 hours at about 250 and a long stall in the 170s I took them both out, and stuck them in the oven at 275.  After another hour still stalled I cranked the oven to 300.  20 mins later the stall ended and I was up to 205 internal in about another 30 mins.  One finished about 20 mins before the other.


----------

